# Code for healed burns



## saj402 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am auditing some records in a burn clinic and struggling with the dx code assignment for patients who come in for a recheck and their burns are healed and they are released from treatment.  Since the burn is healed the acute code would not be assigned.  Is a V-code appropriate? Aftercare?  My brain is just not working


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2012)

if nothing is being done other than a surveillance then use a V67.xx code for follow up... ICD-10 CM = Z09


----------



## BLOWRIE (Nov 21, 2012)

If there is scarring from the burns, or any other type complication they are using medication on the wound site such as inflammation, you could use late effect of burn.  If the patient had grafting of burns you could use V45.89 and 948.xx indicating they'd had surgery for their burns.  If the wounds are completely healed, no surgery was done, I agree with above V67.xx, but I would probably add the 948.xx so the payor would know it was follow up for the burns the patient received.  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2012)

you will not use a 948.xx code once the burn has healed.  You never assign a dx code that is not documented. 948.xx codes are for the extent of body surface burned.  According to coding guidelines it is a category assigned for 3rd degree involvement only.
you do not assign a 948.xx code after the initial encounter for the burn.  
burns are coded using acute burn codes until they are healed, once healed they will be coded with V codes for follow up.
If there is scarring then it would be coded as scarring followed by a 906.xx code for late effect of burn
I just really want to clarify that you do not use the extent of burn codes for follow up visits or for healed burns.


----------



## saj402 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you very much!  Very helpful.


----------

